# colossians 3:16



## Notthemama1984 (Feb 19, 2011)

Which do you think is a better translation and why?

ESV 



> Let the word of Christ dwell in you richly, teaching and admonishing one another in all wisdom, singing psalms and hymns and spiritual songs, with thankfulness in your hearts to God.



KJV



> Let the word of Christ dwell in you richly in all wisdom; teaching and admonishing one another in psalms and hymns and spiritual songs, singing with grace in your hearts to the Lord.



The ESV is telling me to teach in wisdom, the KJV is telling me what to teach with.


----------



## Rich Koster (Feb 19, 2011)

I'm waiting for the Greek scholars to clarify this one. Good topic Boliver


----------



## Notthemama1984 (Feb 19, 2011)

Calvin takes the KJV version if that matters.


----------



## Rich Koster (Feb 19, 2011)

To me, it's kind of a debate about being "in Christ" or "with Christ". Both are good positions (and I believe to be synonomous  ) .Therefore, I await the answer from those who have mastered the original language.


----------



## Notthemama1984 (Feb 19, 2011)

In my mind, the ESV would allow for songs such as "I Exalt Thee." The KJV on the other hand would not because the song does nothing to teach or admonish. Or in other words, the ESV has me singing out of a response to what I learned (which could make it acceptable for shallow love choruses), but the KJV has me singing as a way of learning and therefore those shallow love choruses should be thrown out because they do not teach or admonish. I for one would like the KJV to be correct because then I have easily seen Scriptural grounds to rid the church of fluffy shallow choruses.

i am with you though in that I am waiting for the Greek scholars to come in and enlighten me.


----------



## Marrow Man (Feb 19, 2011)

Chaplainintraining said:


> Calvin takes the KJV version if that matters.



I think Calvin was unfamiliar with both the KJV and the ESV.


----------



## Notthemama1984 (Feb 19, 2011)

Marrow Man said:


> Chaplainintraining said:
> 
> 
> > Calvin takes the KJV version if that matters.
> ...



I was referring to the word order.


----------



## Notthemama1984 (Feb 19, 2011)

Just noticed that the World Biblical Commentary, Barnes commentary, Bruce commentary, Lenski commentary, Lightfoot commentary, and Aquinas all take a KJV leaning wording.

Hendrickson and Ridderbos take the ESV wording.


----------



## rbcbob (Feb 19, 2011)

Chaplainintraining said:


> I was referring to the word order



A.T. Robertson says that either is allowed by the Greek.


----------



## Notthemama1984 (Feb 19, 2011)

rbcbob said:


> A.T. Robertson says that either is allowed by the Greek.


----------

